#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-19
<bkerensa> hi
<Kitty-> hi
<bkerensa> Today was a success got one more Oregonian using Ubuntu.... In fact someone who works out at Intel met me in Portland and I gave him a disc, did the install and gave a brief demo :)
 * Kitty- looks at her Fedora install and goes <o>
<Kitty-> "ERROR: could not update ICEauthority file /home/waterfly/.ICEauthority"
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> get rid of the fedora
 * bkerensa shakes fist at printer
<tgm4883> .Iceauthority issues? I usually only see that due to inproper use of sudo
<bkerensa> mmm?
<tgm4883> TBH, I haven't run across many though
<tgm4883> bkerensa, using sudo on graphical apps is bad
<tgm4883> thats when I usually see that pop up
<bkerensa> hmm I have never seen it
<tgm4883> yea I haven't dug into it much, but the times I've seen it were due to using sudo with a graphical app
<tgm4883> note it doesn't happen with all graphical apps though
<bkerensa> tgm4883: http://youtu.be/rXkt7USXIPw <-- Game On!
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-20
<Gerty_> So I think it might be time for netflix and myself to go our separate ways. But I've rated my favorite like... 400 movies on there. Anyone know a good way to bail out my data?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> there likely is no way yet
<Gerty_> Well, nothing from netflix. I feel like /someone/ must have written something to curl or wget it in a manageable fashion. I just want a text file.
<bkerensa> What would you do with the data anyways?
<Gerty_> What a preposterous question! I'd... keep it on my hard drive.
<Gerty_> I dunno, I've been rating movies I like for 5 years or something. It's a nice long list of good movies (IMO). A list I made. It's mine. I want it.
<Gerty_> Gimme.
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I wonder what their Terms of Service says about your ratings and data
<bkerensa> :D
<Gerty_> Probably that it's proprietary data.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Are you awake by any chance?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Night guys
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> "linux admins" that don't know their way around linux bug me
<c_smith> g'day!
<c_smith> is everyone here seriously idling?
<Kitty-> no
<MarkDude> c_smith: I idle here, but not generally in serious mindset
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok
<MarkDude> This channel used to have 3 or 4 people in it
<c_smith> having a nice convo on #ubuntu-offtopic
<MarkDude> The team has only been re-activated for a few months
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-21
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We are nearly as active as Ubuntu California's IRC at times :P
 * MarkDude pointed out a while ago you are MORE active
<MarkDude> Ya got em beat in a few areas
<MarkDude> Although pleia is far better to look at than yourself bkerensa
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: pleia2 is all around better... She is an amazing Ubuntu Contributor/Member
<bkerensa> speaking of that MarkDude can I get that Testimonial... My app is going in October so I'm prepping my wiki/app
<bkerensa> Good Morning everyon!
<bkerensa> :) How goes your morning Brian_H?
<Brian_H> bkerensa: pretty good, was thinking about making my way downtown and some point to see what you're getting into
<bkerensa> lol
<Brian_H> get any new toys to play with?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: At PuppetConf? I'm not there today... Will be there tomorrow and friday... Heck I'm not even going to the Beervana Brewery Tour that is sponsored by Canonical today
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I will have a ChromeBook today :D
<Brian_H> Oh neat, I'll have to google that
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Sadly Google did not send me a CR-48 and no matter how hard I pleaded they would not send me one... But Samsung's PR Firm sent me one :P
<Brian_H> lol awesome
<Brian_H> thats good stuff
<MarkDude> Did you quote Ron Burgundy?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Heh no :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Google is far too tight :) imho Facebook is even more giving
 * MarkDude expalins it to non-geeks this way, 
<MarkDude> I am kindof a big deal in crap you dont care about
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Have you got in touch with Chris DiBOna?
<MarkDude> best contact for your needs
<MarkDude> head of communty devs is good also
<bkerensa> I have talked to Carol
<bkerensa> she is a Google OS Manager
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://i.imgur.com/EaEtT.jpg
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> that is sweet looking
<Brian_H> have you powered it up yet?
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> takes under 2 seconds
<bkerensa> like maybe 1 second tops
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> awesome so is it basically just a browser then?
<bkerensa> no :P
<bkerensa> It has a linux base to it
 * Brian_H is not familiar at all lol
<bkerensa> and terminal
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you can install bash and perhaps other things
<Brian_H> sweet
<dgibbons> bkerensa: built in gui terminal or work around alt-f1 style?
<bkerensa> alt-f1
<bkerensa> dgibbons: No gui just pure terminal
<dgibbons> gotcha
<bkerensa> dgibbons: What was your co-workers irc nick?
<dgibbons> hypodermia
<bkerensa> oh thats right
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> she is gone from irc :P
<bkerensa> Hi :D
<bkerensa> Conversation is sporadic here :P
<bkerensa> but Brian_H and some others do talk :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-22
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I talk too!
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> sometimes shirgall and bdmurray mutter stuff :) and tgm4883
<bkerensa> Brian_H these are some Ubuntu users from OSU :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: These OSU and OSU OSL peeps drive a hard bargain :P I had to offer them a giveaway!
 * shirgall mutters
<shirgall> bkerensa: You do tat just to light up my irssi :)
 * ngoke chants 'we want swag!'
<bkerensa> shirgall: Nah I was trying to point out the channel is not dead since I got some OSU peeops here
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> OK
<bkerensa> Giveaway time!
<bkerensa> For a one year subscription to LinuxJournal..... First OSU person to tell me what Ubuntu stands for and who founded it wins the subscription!
<ngoke> mark shuttleworth
<ngoke> unity>..?!
<bkerensa> Must answer both :P
<edunham> originally no-name-yet.com
 * shirgall is very quiet
<edunham> hmm...
 * edunham continues learning about ubuntu
<uberj> Ubuntu is an African word meaning 'Humanity to others'
<bkerensa> and?
<ngoke> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<ngoke> humanity ot others
<bkerensa> ngoke wins
<bkerensa> :D
 * jrebu claps furiously for ngoke
<ngoke> wooo
<uberj> jordane: nothing to see here.
<uberj> move along.
<bkerensa> ngoke send a e-mail with your name and mailing address to bkerensa@ubuntu-oregon.org and Ill forward the info to LinuxJournal to get you setup
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> LOL
 * bkerensa checks his goodies bag maybe he has something else to giveaway!
<bkerensa> ok
<jordane> uberj: but then how will we keep the net people from getting schwag?
<bkerensa> For an O'Reilly eBook of your choice.....!
<bkerensa> question coming up
<bkerensa> ok
 * shirgall looks up the $140 ora.com ebook
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> For our OSU guests ONLY :P What is the definition of a LoCo Team according to Wikipedia :)
<bkerensa> ?
<jordane> a group of local linux advocates?
<bkerensa> bingo
<bkerensa> Jordane: Just shoot me a e-mail to bkerensa@ubuntu-oregon.org and I will send you a secret O'Relly voucher thingy
<bkerensa> :P
<jordane> bkerensa: nifty. Thanks!
<bkerensa> shirgall: Will you or anyone else from Canonical be coming to Release Party? I think Allison Randalls might
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Maybe bdmurray can do a bug talk
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> What releases of Ubuntu are you guys running?
<uberj> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<ngoke> natty
<ngoke> for dem scrollbars
<jordane> 10.04
<Brian_H> Natty myself, everyone else in the office 10.04
 * bkerensa is running Natty on his laptop and Desktop
 * bkerensa also has a EC2 running Oneiric and Linode running Natty :D
<ngoke> with unity?
<bkerensa> ngoke: Nope gnome for desktop
<bkerensa> ngoke: Not much love for Unity for me :D
<ngoke> heh, good decision
<Brian_H> running kde right now but might switch to gnome/unity later on since some of the more unique apps aren't tested very well with kde
<uberj> gnome2 ftw.
<bkerensa> uberj: indeed
<bkerensa> :D
 * jordane uses xmonad
<bkerensa> You can always apt-get install gnome-fallback which looks sorta like gnome2
<bkerensa> :P
<uberj> 2 of the 3 boxes that run ubuntu I have are headless.
<ngoke> i don't always run gnome3, but when i do i fallback to gnome2
<jrebu> well, i feel like a complete noob, i've not only forgotten what distro my box is running, i've completely forgotten how to check
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> whens the next release party ?
<uberj> does ubuntu have an profile that I can enable that makes it so I *always* get development headers when I intall a package?
<jordane> jrebu: determining it in a single command isn't actually all that easy.
<uberj> !s/an/a/
<uberj> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uberj> !help
<jrebu> so...uh...anyone actually know how to check that?
<bkerensa> !ocelot
<lubotu1> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ngoke> jrebu: ssh localhost?
<jrebu> derp
<uberj> lsb_release -a
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Oct 13th.... PuppetLabs has offered to host us again and they have tasty beer :D
<jrebu> i'm on 10.10
<Brian_H> sweet ahhh crap
<bkerensa> I actually got a second offer for venue but declined it because PuppetLabs has beer :P
<Brian_H> I'll be out of town
<Brian_H> I'll make sure to send the rest of the team though :)
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I need to hit you up on the banner umm next week? If you will be in town
 * bkerensa is busy next two days then taking a weekend break :P
<Brian_H> yup I'll be here
<bkerensa> and after this I still got two more conferences
<bkerensa> ROFLCon in October and one other thing (gotta check my google calendar)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Not sure if I can make it (I know, quel surprise)
<bkerensa> shirgall: :(
<shirgall> bkerensa: and I run Oneiric on all sorts of things. :)
<bkerensa> shirgall: Yeah but your Canonical.... We need Canonical involved especially if they are locals
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Too early for Ubuntu :P
<bkerensa_> hi guys
<jordane> g'morning
<bkerensa_> at puppetconf
<Brian_H> howdy!
<nathwill> hey all!
<bkerensa_> ;0
<bkerensa_> doing
<nathwill> dear znc... fork you
<nathwill> whois adam_g
<Brian_H> adam gandelman
<Brian_H> used to work for linbit ;)
<Brian_H> now he works for canonical
<nathwill> yeah, i figured that out :) he was standing in front of me asking me to figure out if he was in the right room
<nathwill> he was/is not, but too much pressure, i forgot the /
<nathwill> lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-23
<bkerensa_> shirgall & bdmurray: Canonical is kinda getting owned at this Breakoff they are hosting on juju
<bkerensa_> :P
<bkerensa_> call in the backup :P
<nathwill> lies
<shirgall> bkerensa: ensemble has become juju. I did not pick the name.
<bkerensa> Sleep :P
<Epitrope> why does ubuntuforums.org keep asking me to login to view a thread?
<Epitrope> and if you have to login to see the thread, how did duckduckgo index it?
<ngoke> so much for open source
<Epitrope> seriously
<bkerensa> Epitrope: If the thread is really old then it requires login if it has been archived
<bkerensa> nathwill: I happen to be running way behind to PuppetConf this morning my alarm failed so I'm gonna make breakfast and be on my way
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-24
<bkerensa> hi ethan
<ethan> hi there!
<bkerensa> and hi Odysimus (saw you joined earlier was busy :P)
<Odysimus> yea i'm one of those OSU LUGers
<bkerensa> Cool
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> we love OSU
<bkerensa> :D
<ethan> yeah, OSU OSL!!
<ethan> Salem, OR here
<ethan> will be starting work soon to revive the LUG here
<Odysimus> nice, I'm from Stayton
<ethan> oh cool!
<ethan> my project partner (John Razor) had mentioned that Ubuntu Oregon had gotten in touch with him
<ethan> he's in charge of the Salem LUG Meetup group at the moment
<ethan> and has the salemlug.org domain
<bkerensa> ethan: cool yeah I had e-mailed someone... We have some Ubuntu people in Salem and Keizer areas who are looking to hook up with the LUG
<ethan> wonderful!
<ethan> so, the group seems to revive and keep dying
<ethan> in large part because of a lack of focus
<ethan> we want to give it a service-oriented focus
<ethan> in the spirit of FOSS
<ethan> and philosophy of ubuntu :)
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> Well my e-mail is bkerensa@ubuntu-oregon.org so feel free to idle and when you get a irc channel going I will idle and we can look into working together
 * bkerensa needs some sleep (been at a conference all day)
<ethan> sounds great!  i will be in touch soon
<ethan> our IRC is #gstep
<ethan> it stands for Greater Salem Technology Equity Project
<ethan> i will be in touch via email soon
<ethan> ethan@gstep.org
<bkerensa> Photo of Canonical Guys & Ubuntu Oregon Guys at PuppetConf: http://bit.ly/mOVSHN
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-25
 * bkerensa runs yum update
<tgm4883> s/yum/apt-get/
<bkerensa> :( Darn Apache keeps failwhaling
<nathwill> i had the same problem last night
<nathwill> freaking nuke and restore was needed to fix it
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> this was due to a plugin though
<bkerensa> keeps borking .htaccess and making changes to apache for caching and varnish stuffs
<bkerensa> So because of the amount of data I have I made a backup and am going  to wait a till next friday and do a in-depth fix... Right now I just swapped out plugins
<nathwill> apache mod or web-app plugin?
<bkerensa> web app
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Wordpress even
<bkerensa> W3 Total Cache <--- Used it for a long time but it borks every so many months
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> sounds fun
<c_smith> g'day!
<nathwill> cheerio
<c_smith> wassup?
<nathwill> more of the same
<nathwill> workin'
<nathwill> you?
<c_smith> getting Kubuntu up and runnin'
<nathwill> fun :)
<nathwill> new pc, or just a new install?
<c_smith> new install is all
<c_smith> almost done anyway
<nathwill> has Kubuntu gotten better? used to be people complained that it was a really bad default KDE config.
<c_smith> gotten better since when, might ask?
<c_smith> frankly. aside from the many crashes of Kwin when using Wine, it's pretty smooth.
<c_smith> plus, this is only temporary until 11.10 comes out, at which point, I'm wiping the hard drive, installing openSUSE then Ubuntu 11.10.
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> i don't really know, tbh. i have not used KDE much myself, aside from a brief fling w/ Fedora KDE, but i've seen lots of comments from people who disliked the Ubuntu KDE spin for some reason.
<c_smith> well. one thing Kubuntu has over Ubuntu is Kpackagekit is able to install a good deal of software at one time without it crashing every few selected packages like the Software Center does, this is because the software are marked for installation like in Synaptic, but not actually installed until you click "apply"
<nathwill> nice
<nathwill> i understand where Ubuntu is trying to go w/ SC, but i'm old school, and like my "apt-get" and my "apt-cache search", though i never had the problem you described w/ the crashing
<c_smith> never got the hang of apt-cache search, but I use apt-get for what packages I can, so I hear ya.
<c_smith> the apt-cache search part I never could remember the command.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-17
<bkerensa> nathwill: you about?
<nathwill> oy
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> nathwill: you there? :) did you leave client up
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> i r here
<nathwill> what's up?>
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh nothing you have just been on irc for three days straight :)
<nathwill> true
<bkerensa> blkperl: any news on colo?
<bkerensa> nathwill: I found this glorious spot up at the base of Mt. Hood
<nathwill> glorious for what?
<bkerensa> no cell service... no humans :D
<nathwill> sounds like my apartment
<bkerensa> glorious for disconnecting from the interwebz for awhile
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> nathwill: So after the attempted break in issue we now have a new home defense setup coming
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> A Tippman A5 with Pepperballs and Less Than Lethal Hard Resin Balls
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> yikes
<nathwill> you aint foolin' around
<bkerensa> and a e-trigger upgrade kit for the tippmann
<bkerensa> so I can shoot a couple hundred balls a minute
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah well the resin balls cost $1.50 each
<bkerensa> :s
<nathwill> so... $300 per minute?
<nathwill> at that stage, i think shotgun shells/moving is cheaper
<bkerensa> well no I would only have 5 resin balls in the hopper and the rest the Pepper balls
<bkerensa> nathwill: the idea is to deter as much as possible :)
<nathwill> shotguns do that
<bkerensa> nathwill: shotguns kill though
<nathwill> yep, then you can't get sued
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSzfBwoUSQA <-- what resin and nylon balls
<bkerensa> nathwill: so will u be at the release party next mo?
<nathwill> assuming we're not out buying a house, you betcha! :)
<nathwill> we did the first drive-around
<nathwill> was not overly impressed with the houses we looked at :(
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh yeah?
<bkerensa> nathwill: well I guess it pays to be picky when it comes to house buying
<bkerensa> damn I am crashing thunderbird
<bkerensa> deleting 4000 e-mail
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill>  man, Ubuntu really badly needs integrated calendar/contacts
<nathwill> the absence of calendar integration is beyond painfu
<nathwill> l
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Uhh
<bkerensa> Thunderbird has calendar integration
<bkerensa> I use it
<bkerensa> and I have gmail contact sync
<nathwill> with the OS?
<nathwill> no calendar schedules show up in the panel calendar... i don't get notify-osd alerts about upcoming meetings...
<bkerensa> oh not yet no
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> blog about it maybe?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> can't search contacts from the dash
<nathwill> evolution's too slow and the UI is *terrible*
<nathwill> but at least gnome+evolution have tight integration
<nathwill> as far as blogging... i don't feel right bitching about it, because i don't have the ability to fix it
<nathwill> i don't really know what the right answer is either.
<nathwill> so bkerensa, aside from collecting arms, what you been up to?
<bkerensa> nathwill: working on bugs mostly and evangelizing as always
<bkerensa> I did a trip to local libraries to drop off CD's and Brochures
<nathwill> how was the response to that?
<bkerensa> Uhh? no response
<bkerensa> I just dropped it off
<bkerensa> all libraries have areas for brochures and flyers
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I am going to likely check the Ubuntu Oregon Google Analytics in a few weeks to see if it spiked traffic at all
<bkerensa> I noticed we had a new mailing list subscriber today but that could be organic
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-18
<nathwill> so when did the page focus animations hit Unity?
<nathwill> er. *window* focus
<bkerensa> nathwill: no idea
<bkerensa> nathwill: wanna fix some bugs?
<nathwill> bkerensa, sure, let's get crackin!
<bkerensa> kees: are you going to bsidesPDX?
<c_smith> anyone know if a working fglrx hit Quantal?
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a rule of thumb for updating standard version?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I am sure fglrx works on some hardware maybe not your card
<bkerensa> bdmurray: any chance you could get this into quantal? https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/sessioninstaller/fix-for-988775/+merge/115073
<bkerensa> it has been sitting without review for sometime now
<slangasek> bkerensa: sure; the rule of thumb is to not add needless delta to the Ubuntu package, because Standard-Version isn't something Ubuntu cares about
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> ooo these Sputnik Dell XPS are nice :0
<c_smith> good to hear.
<sbeattie> soldering on the RAM is a dealbreaker for me.
<c_smith> 0_0 that is a big issue for most.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: well its required for the form factor consider it is a ultrabook
<sbeattie> bkerensa: the laptop market has been moving away from what I want for a while now. The non-user-replaceable memory and disks are just nails in the coffin.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, isn't that pretty expensive?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: what?
<tgm4883> the sputnik
<bkerensa> tgm4883: they dont sell them yet
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> so there is not a price yet
<tgm4883> I didn't get an invite, but I was hearing 1100-1200 for the beta testers
<tgm4883> which are suppose to get a discount
<bkerensa> What?
<bkerensa> they charge beta testers?
<bkerensa> lol
<tgm4883> yea
<bkerensa> that sucks
<bkerensa> for them
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I did not have to pay
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's more than if you just go to best buy and pick up the win version
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I know Barton who runs the program so I just asked him to send me one
<tgm4883> ah nice
<bkerensa> yeah I met him at UDS... again at OSCON and then I interviewed him on Ubuntu on Air
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-19
<bkerensa> A morning over helping someone restore clean installs and databases for 50 wordpress sites
 * bkerensa yawns
<nathwill> ew?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Me: I am downloading all of your databases now and a full backup of your files... I will audit the databases and then make sure new clean files are installed from source
<bkerensa> Her: does that mean my posts will be intact
<bkerensa> Me: yes those are in the databases
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> If I can get this done with only 30 mins of my time it might be worth the $50 I am charging her
<nathwill> $50/db?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> $50 for one
<bkerensa> whole job took 10-15 mins
<bkerensa> it was mostly just downloading wp... and starting uploads
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> and then have a peek in phpmyadmin and making sure she had everything right
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bluehost wanted to charge her $1600
<bkerensa> woah
<nathwill> yikes
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-20
<phawx> So, this might be a nubish question...figured this would be a good spot
<phawx> Im thinking about going back to Ubuntu from windows, but I tend to play WoW every so often...how's that run within Ubuntu and Wine? or is there a better alternative to Wine?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, whats the deal with Puppet Labs?
 * MarkDude asks due to upcoming Puppetconf in SF
<MarkDude> Other Fedorans have passes (unlike myself)
<blkperl> bkerensa: if your looking at phpmyadmin your doing it wrong :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: I usually use MySQL Workbench but either way PHPmyadmin is a fine product
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What do you mean?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Maybe you should ask them for one but last time I checked they dont just give them out
<bkerensa> Ubuntu California will be there
<blkperl> bkerensa: if by fine product you mean insecure package that lives in universe with no support from the Ubuntu Security Team then yes it is a "fine insecure prodcut"
<bkerensa> blkperl: that is not phpmyadmin's fault it is purely a lack of enough volunteers to maintain it
<bkerensa> phpmyadmin ships on tens if not hundreds of thousands of servers worldwide
<blkperl> right and on the all the ubuntu installs there multiple CVE's that can be exploited
<bkerensa> blkperl: generally phpmyadmin is not popular on Ubuntu servers
<blkperl> did you have data to back that claim up? :)
<bkerensa> one of the reasons that cPanel will not support Debian or Ubuntu is because many of the packages necessary for cPanel/WHM are not maintained
<bkerensa> blkperl: sure
<bkerensa> Ever cpanel server in the world has phpmyadmin
<bkerensa> cpanel is only supported on RHEL and CentOS
<bkerensa> there are undoubtedly more RHEL based servers running phpmyadmin as a result of that then Ubuntu
<bkerensa> blkperl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhpMyAdmin
<bkerensa> Phpmyadmin was at one point one of the most popular php applications
<MarkDude> bkerensa, - no I dont want to get a pass, I just have heard you say good things about them.
 * MarkDude thinks it would be worth his time to crash a social event for it
<bkerensa> MarkDude: they are a good company
<bkerensa> they do a lot of great work in the open source and startup scene and I enjoy working with them
<MarkDude> When are you coming down this way?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Not till next year
<MarkDude> Small chance I may travel up that way
<MarkDude> Any conferences I can use as an excuse?
<bkerensa> uhh idk :) using conferences as an excuse for free travel and vacation on Fedora's dime isnt cool though ;p
<MarkDude> Disagree.
<MarkDude> It is the ultimate in cool.
 * MarkDude proposes idea, group decides if it is worth the money, and voting sorta happens
<MarkDude> If they were to go for all of my ideas, then it might not be cool, - I assure there is oversight.
<cy1> I need an email auto-responder...
<cy1> where you email it with a PGP key ID and it emails you back an informational text, including the public key.
<cy1> Or whatever.
<bkerensa> make one
<bkerensa> :P
<blkperl> bkerensa: does the server have an idrac?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^
<bkerensa> blkperl: it is possible I believe it was an option for the 1950 but I didnt specifically look... nathwill has the box and would have to check
<bkerensa> a DRAC would be nice
<nathwill> eh?
<nathwill> i don't know offhand if it's got a drac. i'll check it tonite
<cy1> bkerensa: yeah, that takes a server though... I don't got one of those.
<cy1> I did make such a responder once. Let's see if I can pull up the code...
<cy1> ahaha it's in C no less
<bkerensa> cy1: it does not you could setup a mail server on your laptop
<cy1> bkerensa: yeah, but the ISP says they don't allow servers.
<bkerensa> cy1: psh
<bkerensa> cy1: what ISP?
<cy1> bkerensa: Frontier
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> so does Comcast
<cy1> Yeah.
<cy1> And Verizon.
<cy1> And AT&T, and
<cy1> Cox
<nathwill> any isp that serves residential
<cy1> uh...
<cy1> don't know any others
<bkerensa> yeah but people do it all day long
<cy1> nathwill: residential is a filthy epithet!
<nathwill> cy1, i concur
<nathwill> so is client/server
<cy1> <3
<cy1> p2p4evr
<nathwill> long live the network of peers
<cy1> I just hope cjdns takes off... it brings the p2p back into Internets.
<nathwill> i think mobile-powered mesh networking is the next big jump
<cy1> Well, small assist at least. You can't beat the power of big fat underground cables.
<nathwill> true dat. hard to visit europe-based sites without leaving mobile
<nathwill> not without waiting a few weeks
<cy1> Just got to keep goons from squatting on 'em and charging a premium toll or they beat us up.
<cy1> Sorry, I mean gotta keep totally legitimate service providers from accidentally instituting anti-server data policies that might inadvertently force people to be blind consumers, totally on accident.
<cy1> will someone please shoot me
<cy1> I edited a patch file in emacs, and it stripped all trailing whitespace, invalidating the patch.
<cy1> instead of copying the ~ backup to the patch file via cp, I edited the ~ backup in emacs, then saved it to the patch file. Stripping all trailing whitespace, overwriting the backup, invalidating the patch.
<nathwill> doh
<nathwill> *cough* vim *cough*
<cy1> thank goodness for git am --ignore-whitespace
<cy1> nathwill: actually I told emacs to delete trailing whitespace all by myself in ~/.emacs ...
<cy1> so
<cy1> now I told emacs not to do so in diff-mode.
<nathwill> lolz
<cy1> so not really its fault
<nathwill> it seems like a good practice to me..
<c_smith> hello
<nathwill> greetings :)
<cy1> How do you get vim to delete trailing whitespace, and not to do so for patches?
<cy1> emacs does it every time the file is saved, if that helps...
<c_smith> yay.... sound converter crashed. >.<
<nathwill> 2 secs in google says: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Remove_unwanted_spaces#Automatically_removing_all_trailing_whitespace
<nathwill> replace * with *.fileext to apply to
<nathwill> personally, i don't bother
<nathwill> i just don't add trailing white space..
<cy1> nathwill: thank you!
<cy1> editing other people's code you run into a lot of trailing whitespace, and blank lines with just whitespace...
<cy1> also I have to foil the Illuminati plot to control our computers via code hidden in whitespace fragments
<c_smith> cy1, that's what they WANT you to think, is that you can foil the plot just by doing that.
<c_smith> >.>
<cy1> c_smith: stay out of my head, metal man!
<c_smith> xDDDD
<c_smith> if by metal you mean the music.....
<cy1> anyway bkerensa https://gitorious.org/cyhax/pgpresponder/blobs/master/main.c
<cy1> And that's as much as I can do. :/
<cy1> Imma try to go to Brainsilo this afternoon.
<bkerensa> thats always fun
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-21
<bkerensa> nathwill: so sad the cycle is coming to an end
<bkerensa> my last patch just landed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/system-config-printer/quantal/revision/232
<bkerensa> nathwill: how is seattle?
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-22
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons
<bkerensa> c_smith: I am at home :D
<c_smith> awesome
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Does this need to be address by Canonical IS? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1054460
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1054460 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Error 500 while purchasing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bkerensa> nathwill: you running 12.10 proposed?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-23
<tgm4883> so apparently there is some hoopla over the shopping scope
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-18
<slangasek> bkerensa: hey, so what's the address for the Mozilla office?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm unsure its right next to Powells Books back entrance
<bkerensa> its in the brewery building there
<bkerensa> slangasek: can you upload xubuntu-docs
<bkerensa> its ready
<slangasek> bkerensa: *x*ubuntu-docs?  Shouldn't that be uploaded by someone involved with Xubuntu?
<slangasek> bkerensa: Powell's Books back entrance... is it well marked? :)  If not, who can tell us the address so I can tell people where to go next week?
<bkerensa> slangasek: that would be ideal if anyone related to docs had upload rights
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> bkero:  ^ address
<slangasek> erm?  surely someone involved in xubuntu development would have upload rights
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> ...
<bkerensa> slangasek: their project lead asked if I could ask someone to upload it for them
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> is xubuntu-docs not in the xubuntu package set?
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> it seems they do have a uploader
<bkerensa> <knome> we have just finished our updates for xubuntu docs and we need an upload, but our uploaders aren't around
<bkerensa> slangasek: even Ubuntu Docs committers dont have PPU
<slangasek> I'm not talking about Ubuntu Docs committers, I'm talking about xubuntu devs
<slangasek> the xubuntu community should be the go-to people for xubuntu-docs uploads
<slangasek> I don't really want to be on the hook for breaking the xubuntu docs when I'm not involved with that flavor
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: so looks like bkero was supposed to file a servicenow request for the knitting circl
<bkerensa> just waiting to hear back from him
<bkerensa> slangasek: 1120 NW Couch St. Suite 320
<bkerensa> slangasek: that knitting was going to be monday right?
<slangasek> 09-09-2013 16:15:37 < bkero!~bkero@216.151.13.66: bkerensa: I would say Monday the 23rd?
<slangasek> 09-09-2013 16:15:41 < bkero!~bkero@216.151.13.66: Err, Tuesday the 24th
<bkerensa> 24th
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> bkerensa: ^^ so that says Tuesday, not Monday
<slangasek> bkerensa: but maybe you can confirm that this is actually the day the office is expecting us? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: so bkero apparently is away and unsure if he will make the 24th
<bkerensa> but a guy named uberj will be expecting us
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> where is bkero?  New Orleans? :)
<bkerensa> idk
<slangasek> k
<bkerensa> he apparently didnt even file the servicenow request
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> which is needed for people to drop in
<slangasek> SCORE
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> protocol
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> uberj has offered to sponsor
<slangasek> So... am I safe to send out invite emails about this?
<bkerensa> apparently he has been to a knitting circle before
<slangasek> what's uberj's real name? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Jacques Uber
<slangasek> huh, not a name I know :)
<slangasek> cool, meeting new people
<bkerensa> he is pretty cool
<bkerensa> even if he uses Gentoo
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> uberj: <slangasek> So... am I safe to send out invite emails about this?
<bkerensa> <uberj> bkerensa: idk
<bkerensa> <uberj> I'm just the sponsor
<bkerensa> <uberj> which I assume just sits with the group and makes sure people don't jump on the furniture and stuff
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: so I would go ahead
<bkerensa> I will be there
<bkerensa> what time do you plan on suggesting people start arriving?
<bkerensa> morning for me is 11:00am
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: I've told him 9-10
<bkerensa> hmm ok
<bkerensa> works for me
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I will try to wake early that day
<bkerensa> kees: hope to see you
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, you're allowed to roll in late ;)
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://mail.mozilla.com/home/publiccalendar@mozilla.com/MOZPORTLAND.html?view=month&action=view&invId=41c66ea8-7d47-4eb5-9a41-252e092ddbe9%3a9572-9571&pstat=AC&instStartTime=1380038400000&instDuration=30600000
<bkerensa> slangasek: Errors were encountered while processing:
<bkerensa>  man-db
<bkerensa> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'adequate --help >/dev/null 2>&1 || exit 0; exec adequate --debconf --user nobody --pending'
<bkerensa> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<bkerensa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> bdmurray: do you know if anyone is working on making usb-creator-gtk work?
<bkerensa> its been broken since 12.04
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-19
<c_smith> bkerensa: just use dd!
<c_smith> disk dump ftw!
<bkerensa> c_smith: using dd is a workaround the problem is were shipping usb-creator-gtk as a default
<bkerensa> we shouldnt ship default apps if they dont work
<slangasek> bkerensa: so... don't use buggy dpkg hooks?
<bkerensa> slangasek: that was a result of running apt-get upgrade
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> yes, and the error is from a non-standard dpkg hook
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-14
<tgm4883> The contract has been fulfilled  http://www.mashos.com/2015/09/to-victor-go-spoils.html
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-15
<tiwake> tgm4883: you donated $5 and edited in the 0?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-16
<tgm4883> tiwake: that would have been much trickier :)
